# chris christensen product video



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got this via e-mail. I bought the new Precious Drop groom spray so now they are sending me a video about the use of it. (I should be recieving this in a few days now.)It runs about 3 min....I think the background music they are playing is way to loud.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

pretty cool. I agree that the background music is too loud. LOL:laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, when I watched it, it doesn't sound like it would be a great choice for a Havanese coat. It sounds like it's to make the coat lay flatter! (even though shiny) She had to use mousse in the areas that she wanted more body.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm hoping to try it out this week-end after her bath.( I should be getting it this week) We shall see how it works on Whimsy.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

let us know how it works, although i agree with Karen, i like my Hav's coat "puffy" and not "flat".


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I will use it sparingly...Wonder how it differs from their "Ice on Ice." I currently use that on Whimsy. Sigh...why do I buy this stuff..it's probably all the same, just in a different bottle and I'm just a big sucker for the advertising. I'm done..


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

One thing I really do not like about CC dog cosmetics is that they do not list ingredients on bottles. Their grooming tools are really awesome, but I am not sure about other products


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I posted my review in a separate grooming thread. by the way... she stayed her puffy self and didn't get flat from it


----------

